# I need your Red cars and your rims....



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some inspiration with what to do with my li'l ole Red A3 - which at the moment is sitting on standard 18" OEM Speedlines.

I was looking to keep the size off the wheel to 18's due to the condition of some of the lanes I have to get in and out off everyday !!.......but just fancy being that 'little' bit different 

So, chuck me your pics please


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

18x8 ASA AR2


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

Cant believe no one put up a pic of ultimatetaba's ride yet so here goes: (pics are from before he got bags)


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

dzasta said:


> Cant believe no one put up a pic of ultimatetaba's ride yet so here goes: (pics are from before he got bags)


you realize his car was the first on posted right?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dzasta said:


> Cant believe no one put up a pic of ultimatetaba's ride yet so here goes: (pics are from before he got bags)


I realize it's not my car and just my opinion and all that stuff, but DAMN! That, to me, looks way better than the current setup. I like the wheels and the (relatively) conservative drop vs. the slammed on bags with the 3 piece wheels. Just my $.02 though.


----------



## motojoe (Nov 30, 2006)

I really wanted a red a3. I'm happy with white but Id be so much happier with red. This thread is killing me.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I really need to get the Caleras and Votex kit on and take another picture -- come on summer! I'm getting tired of this white crap on the ground...


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

these:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Everyday wheels BB5 LM reps 19x8.5 225/35/19 Nitto 555











Track setup Rota torque 18x8 225/40/18 Dunlop Star specs


----------



## sideswiper (Jan 9, 2010)

@Col. Sandurz... WTF are those. MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Col. Sandurz said:


> these:


What wheels are these?


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

VMR V710's 18x8.5. I know i need to drop it


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

dzasta said:


>


Thanks for all the replies. Keep 'em coming if you can. :thumbup:

I do LOVE the colour off those rims above - seems to go real well with red.

I'm now starting to wonder whether I should stick with what I've got (speedlines), and get 'em sprayed. Whaddya think ? (p/shop required)...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Kriminal said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Keep 'em coming if you can. :thumbup:
> 
> I do LOVE the colour off those rims above - seems to go real well with red.
> 
> I'm now starting to wonder whether I should stick with what I've got (speedlines), and get 'em sprayed. Whaddya think ? (p/shop required)...


Those are the wheels that I have. I didn't know they were called speedlines. I love these wheels.


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

neu318 said:


> Those are the wheels that I have. I didn't know they were called speedlines. I love these wheels.


Just for your info, the actual FULL name is BBS Speedline RS866's


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Kriminal said:


> Just for your info, the actual FULL name is BBS Speedline RS866's


Thank you sir


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

There are some sexy red cars in this thread!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

For those who like my more "subtle" stages


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

does anyone know what suspension ultimatetaba is running, which sizes wheels/tires and who the front spoiler is from?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

chlubb said:


> does anyone know what suspension ultimatetaba is running, which sizes wheels/tires and who the front spoiler is from?


He is bagged now, the lip is an OEM lip from a Cupra R.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4dBK1BP0qV-5P4FzU3LRww?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_oJmBrok7h5E/TWptZKWEARI/AAAAAAAAAqA/Pxs8hKlUWqw/s144/Audi%20and%20White%20Church%20-%20small.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Feb 27, 2011[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

sideswiper said:


> @Col. Sandurz... WTF are those. MUST HAVE!!!


Not sure, but they are sweet!

They are not expensive though.:thumbup:


----------



## loslam (Oct 24, 2010)

Kriminal... I have the same red with the speedlines
If you do decide on spraying them ... post up a pic.
I would love to see how it turns out
Thanks


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> What wheels are these?


x2. I have a feeling my gf wants them


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

loslam said:


> Kriminal... I have the same red with the speedlines
> If you do decide on spraying them ... post up a pic.
> I would love to see how it turns out
> Thanks


Well, just to give you SOME rough idea.....here's a Golf (wearing 19's)...










Whaddya Think ?


----------



## chlubb (Oct 4, 2000)

Sparco Pista 18"
H&R Sports with FK Hightek shocks


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

aznsap said:


>


if your sidemarkers still light up...awesome!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> if your sidemarkers still light up...awesome!


ya they do, but red instead of yellow. i painted them w/ the translucent candy apple red paint

=)


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

aznsap said:


> ya they do, but red instead of yellow. i painted them w/ the translucent candy apple red paint
> 
> =)


nice! I only asked because i can still see a bit of the reflective to it


----------



## DD21345 (Aug 21, 2011)

A3Performance said:


>


This car looks awesome!!! Are these the stock rims painted black? Or can you buy them? If so, what type of black? Do auto shops do this or is this something you do on your own?

Thank You


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont know for sure the story on the above car, but those are definitely the stock 17s painted by somebody. You can't buy those wheels in black. You could very easily plasti dip any wheels you like (sprays like spray paint but peels off like plastic if you decide you dont like it). My guess on the above ones is a diy, it seems silly to me to pay someone to spray wheels when you can do it so easily yourself.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

jakjak9210 said:


> I dont know for sure the story on the above car, but those are definitely the stock 17s painted by somebody. You can't buy those wheels in black. You could very easily plasti dip any wheels you like (sprays like spray paint but peels off like plastic if you decide you dont like it). My guess on the above ones is a diy, it seems silly to me to pay someone to spray wheels when you can do it so easily yourself.


true, but some don't have the space to do it themselves


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not mine, but here are a couple from a local show...



















It's hard to tell and I don't have a better pic, but I'm pretty sure this one was wearing the original Titanium / black edition wheels.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*here is mine nutin special on stocks with racelands*


----------

